# Bổ sung kẽm  cho trẻ - những lưu ý mẹ không thể bỏ qua



## Tritue_thechat

Kẽm là thành phần không thể thiếu đối với sự phát triển của cơ thể, đặc biệt ở trẻ nhỏ. Thiếu kẽm sẽ gây ra những ảnh hưởng không nhỏ tới sức khỏe của trẻ như: biếng ăn, chậm lớn, thị lực kém, hay ốm, dễ mắc các bệnh nhiễm khuẩn...

*Biểu hiện khi trẻ thiếu Kẽm*
Nhiều cha mẹ cho rằng con chậm lớn, còi xương là do thiếu canxi tuy nhiên trên thực tế thì việc thiếu kẽm cũng dẫn đến tình trạng này. Không những thế khi cơ thể trẻ thiếu hụt kẽm sẽ làm hệ miễn dịch của trẻ suy yếu, vị giác giảm khiến trẻ biếng ăn, tiêu hóa kém từ đó làm tăng khả năng nhiễm trùng và nguy cơ tiêu chảy rất cao.

*Vì thế nếu thấy trẻ có những biều hiện như:*
-  Lười ăn, quấy khóc, uể oải, mệt mỏi
- Hay ốm vặt, dễ mắc các bệnh nhiễm khuẩn (tiêu chảy, viêm đường hô hấp,...), bị các bệnh viêm da, chàm, đặc biệt là tình trạng vết thương chậm liền sẹo.
- Bé kém hấp thụ dinh dưỡng, thấp còi, chậm lớn





Thiếu kẽm làm trẻ mệt mỏi và chán ăn​
...Ngay lúc này mẹ cần bổ sung ngay Kẽm cho trẻ. Thế nhưng việc bổ sung kẽm cho bé, không bé nào giống bé nào. Với mỗi bé lại có những cách bổ sung kẽm khác nhau và mỗi độ tuổi nhu cầu Kẽm của trẻ cũng khác nhau:
Trẻ từ 0-6 tháng tuổi: 2mg/ ngày
Trẻ từ 7 -11 tháng: 3 mg/ ngày
Trẻ từ 1-3 tuổi: 3mg/ ngày
Trẻ từ 4-8 tuổi: 5mg/ ngày
Trẻ từ 9-13 tuổi: 8 mg/ ngày
Từ 14 tuổi trở lên: Trong khi các bé trai cần khoảng 11 mg/ ngày thì các bé gái chỉ cần khoảng 9 mg/ ngày





Bổ sung kẽm thế nào cho đúng?​Trên thực tế khi mẹ đã bổ sung lượng Kẽm chuẩn nhất cho bé, bé cũng chỉ có thể hấp thu khoảng 30% hàm lượng kẽm, còn phần lớn sẽ được “đẩy” ra ngoài thông qua dịch ruột, dịch tụy, nước tiểu và mồ hôi. Chính vì vậy, nếu không chú ý, mẹ rất dễ khiến bé bị thiếu kẽm do chế độ dinh dưỡng hàng ngày không đáp ứng đủ nhu cầu của bé.

*Bổ sung kẽm cho trẻ đúng cách*
Theo bác sĩ và chuyên gia dinh dưỡng, để bổ sung kẽm cho cơ thể mẹ nên cho bé ăn những loại thực phẩm giàu kẽm như: hàu, trai, sò, thịt nạc đỏ (lợn, bò), ngũ cốc thô và các loại đậu. Cá, các loại rau củ và trái cây cũng chứa kẽm nhưng không nhiều. Với trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ, mẹ nên cho bé bú mẹ ít nhất trong 6 tháng đầu đời để có thể bổ sung thêm lượng kẽm cần thiết. Vì so với sữa công thức và sữa tươi, lượng kẽm trong sữa mẹ dễ hấp thu hơn nhiều. Tuy vậy, việc ăn uống những thực phẩm giàu kẽm hàng ngày có thể vẫn chưa bổ sung đủ lưỡng kẽm cần thiết, vì thế bố mẹ nên lựa chọn những sản phẩm bổ sung kẽm cho bé, đặc biệt là kẽm kết hợp với Vitamin C.





SPECIAL KID ZINC – giúp bổ sung kẽm và tăng cường hệ miễn dịch cho trẻ​
Và sự lựa chọn tốt nhất dành cho mẹ lúc này chính là SPECIAL KID ZINC - công thức đột phá giúp trẻ bổ sung kẽm và tăng cường sức đề kháng cho trẻ.
SPECIAL KID ZINC được bào chế dưới dạng siro (có cốc định lượng), có hương thơm vị ngọt tự nhiên, tạo cảm giác dễ chịu khi sử dụng, có thể pha trực tiếp với nước hoặc thức uống khác.
SPECIAL KID ZINC là một trong những loại Kẽm nước nhập ngoại từ Pháp tốt nhất trên thị trường hiện nay, được sản xuất bởi Tập đoàn Eric Favre  – Một thương hiệu hàng đầu tại Pháp về sản xuất các sản phẩm chăm sóc sức khỏe cho trẻ nhỏ. Sản phẩm nhập khẩu chính hãng, có đầy đủ giấy tờ pháp lý theo quy định của Bộ Y Tế.

Special Kid Zinc đặc biệt phù hợp với những trẻ:
– Trẻ có chế độ ăn thiếu kẽm.
– Trẻ bị tiêu chảy cấp tính và mãn tính.
– Trẻ suy dinh dưỡng.
– Trẻ có sức đề kháng kém sau ốm, sau phẫu thuật, sau bị bỏng…

Mẹ nhớ cho trẻ sử dụng SPECIAL KID ZINC hàng ngày vào mỗi buổi sáng để giúp trẻ bổ sung Kẽm cho cơ thể phát triển tốt nhất mẹ nhé!
Liên hệ ngay để biết thông tin sản phẩm: Trang chủ - Special Kid Việt Nam
Hotline: 04.6656.8111 - 0944.925.915


----------



## tamngo

Kẽm có rất nhiều trong các loại hạt hữu cơ, mẹ có thể bổ sung bằng cách làm bánh từ bã của các loại hạt này hoặc sữa từ hạt ngũ cốc. Đặc biệt là các loại hạt óc chó, hạt macca chứa hàm lượng kẽm khá cao đó mẹ


----------



## thaixuan

tamngo nói:


> Kẽm có rất nhiều trong các loại hạt hữu cơ, mẹ có thể bổ sung bằng cách làm bánh từ bã của các loại hạt này hoặc sữa từ hạt ngũ cốc. Đặc biệt là các loại hạt óc chó, hạt macca chứa hàm lượng kẽm khá cao đó mẹ


Ủa bạn ơi, bã các loại hạt này làm bánh cho bé được hở? Mình mới nghe


----------



## tamngo

thaixuan nói:


> Ủa bạn ơi, bã các loại hạt này làm bánh cho bé được hở? Mình mới nghe


Đúng rồi bạn, làm bánh ngon và nhiều chất dinh dưỡng cho bé lắm đó. Mà phải mua hạt hữu cơ chỗ uy tín nha, chứ mua trúng hàng trung quốc lại tội bé. Mình hay mua bên cửa hàng thực phẩm hữu cơ NTMart là yên tâm lắm luôn, bên này giá cũng okie nữa. Bạn có thể tham khảo thử nhé.


----------



## nguyenthihuyen2607

kẽm rất quan trọng đối với sự phát triển của con trẻ. Bên cạnh đó, Canxi cũng đóng vai trò quan trọng không kém. Cần bổ sung canxi cho trẻ sơ sinh qua sữa mẹ ngay từ còn nhỏ nhé.


----------



## nguyễn văn tâm

Rất có ích. Cảm ơn nhé


----------

